# anybody ridden a Teramo



## daverk (Oct 27, 2004)

wondering how it is


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Great bike! I actually like it as much if not better (sadly) than my brand new Tuscany. I bought a 2005 Tuscany w/Ultegra 10 (58cm), and got a screaming deal on a Teramo frame witht about 100 miles on it, so I bought it, and put the parts from my Felt F45 on it. I like the compact frame quite a bit (Large frame size). Light, responsive, and very comfortable. Inspires me to ride more. For the right price, it's an EXCELLENT choice.


----------



## normancw (Aug 30, 2005)

axebiker said:


> Great bike! I actually like it as much if not better (sadly) than my brand new Tuscany.


What about the Teramo do you like better than the Tuscany? Just curious, as there are not many comparisons posted by people that own 2 new/recent Litespeeds.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Not sure exactly. Maybe it's the compact frame - I can't really put a finger on it to be honest. I LOVE both the bikes, but for whatever reason, I like riding the Teramo a little better. Part of it is "feel". Don't get me wrong -- the Tuscany is an amazing ride. Maybe part of it is also due to the deal I got on the Teramo. 

I try to set up both bikes nearly identical - measurements are all pretty much the same. I even replaced handlebars and stems so they were the same - ITM Mantis wing design (I would recommend these FWIW - very comfortable, but there's no way you'll ever get aero bars on it...), same wheels, same group - although one is 9 speed (Teramo) and the other is 10 speed (Tuscany). 

I think getting away from both of them over the winter will maybe make me a little more honest about them next spring. Part of it could be that the Teramo is "newer", and you know how guys get with their toys. Kinda like a new girlfriend - sometimes after the newness wears off, you just want back what you once had. 

If I had to keep one, I would still keep the Tuscany, as I consider it to be my "lifetime bike". But selling the Teramo would be PAINFUL! With the exception of the Firenze, I don't think there is a way to go wrong with any Litespeed bikes. It's good to see that they are eliminating carbon from their frames next year. I could never quite figure that one out. Isn't Ti good enough?


----------



## Toxic (Nov 3, 2005)

*Just received mine...*

from Competitive Cyclist for $1740 delivered. Complete Ultegra 10 bike. Very sweet ride!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

*I just saw that on cc's site few days ago*

Fantastic deal. If I hadn't already ordered a Merlin through my LBS, I would have jumped on the Teramo.



Toxic said:


> from Competitive Cyclist for $1740 delivered. Complete Ultegra 10 bike. Very sweet ride!


----------



## daverk (Oct 27, 2004)

*ok, i'm convinced*

from what was said here and what few reviews i've found. called competitive yesterday and ordered one. couldn't pass on a deal like that....be patient, it'll be here soon....but i want it NOW!

sigh...it's hard being an adult.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Cool! Enjoy the bike! Ultegra 10 is a pretty nice group for my money. I have it on my Tuscany - it's definitely a step up from Ultegra 9. That said, Ult9 is a pretty good group - very reliable. That's what I have on my Teramo, minus an FSA carbon crank. What wheelset comes with your bike?


----------



## daverk (Oct 27, 2004)

*comes with*

the fsa rd-80's. seem to get mixed reviews on those. i'm at 200lbs so may have some problems there. i have a similarly weighty friend who put cane creek aeroheads on his cannondale and loves them so i may look at those if the fsa's don't work out.


----------



## Toxic (Nov 3, 2005)

I had concerns about the FSA RD-80's, too. I talked with Brendan at Comp. Cyclist and he offered the Real Design Ultrasonic 40 wheelset upgrade, for no charge. I weigh 210+ and so far, the wheels have held up fine. Thanks Brendan!!

BTW, I love my new bike!


----------



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

*I just got the Teramo*

Mine just arrived from CC b efore Xmas. I have been out three times and I like it very much. Mine came with Ultegra throughout, even thought it was supposed to have an FSA crank. I'm 6'1" 195 and it is supple but not whippy. I'm not crazy about the FSA wheels and put Mavic Cosmos on the bike. I think the large size is sold out at CC but they may have a medium left. One gripe I have is the green decals, the seatpost (replacing with Thompson) and the bar/stem.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I thoroughly approve of your posting name, gthcarolina!


----------



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> I thoroughly approve of your posting name, gthcarolina!


Are you in the K Camp? Most people don't get the moniker.


----------



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

*daverk*



daverk said:


> the fsa rd-80's. seem to get mixed reviews on those. i'm at 200lbs so may have some problems there. i have a similarly weighty friend who put cane creek aeroheads on his cannondale and loves them so i may look at those if the fsa's don't work out.


daverk, how is the Teramo working out, especially the wheelset? I just ordered one and it's being shipped out. Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## daverk (Oct 27, 2004)

*sungchang...i love it...*

i didn't even try the fsa wheels though. went with neuvation m28 aeros right away. figured if i was going to ebay the original wheels i'd get more if they were unused. love the bike. comfy and responsive. i'm sure you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## sungchang (Sep 20, 2005)

daverk said:


> i didn't even try the fsa wheels though. went with neuvation m28 aeros right away. figured if i was going to ebay the original wheels i'd get more if they were unused. love the bike. comfy and responsive. i'm sure you'll be very happy with it.


Any reason you went with Neuvation M28 Aeros over other wheelsets, i.e. Easton Circuit? My bike is coming with Mavic Open Pro Ultegra and I am wondering if I should just keep that wheel or go with something different. I am a clysdale but I am pretty easy with equipment...I was running Mavic x517 on my mountain bikes without really having issues. Your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Road Terp (Nov 9, 2005)

How does the Teramo differ from the Sienna.They look similar and the discriptions on the Litespeed site are almost identicle?


----------



## daverk (Oct 27, 2004)

*cost and reviews...*

they got excellent reviews both of the wheel set and the customer service. plus the cost seemed very good for what i was getting.


----------



## RussCasteel (Feb 24, 2003)

Road Terp said:


> How does the Teramo differ from the Sienna.They look similar and the discriptions on the Litespeed site are almost identicle?


I believe the Teramo has straight guage round tubing and the Siena is butted and/or has shaped tubing.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 31, 2004)

*Not True.*



RussCasteel said:


> I believe the Teramo has straight guage round tubing and the Siena is butted and/or has shaped tubing.


The Teramo also has shaped tubing. I think you were confusing the Teramo with the pre-2006 Firenze. 

Looking at the 2006 specs, the Teramo frame is about 0.3 lbs heaver, but the geometry is just about the same. Now that the Siena has lost the carbon rear triangle that it had over the last few years, these frames appear quite similar. I think one of the big differences is that the Teramo is sold as a complete bike, whilst you can purchase just the Siena frame.

--Blake


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Spinner said:


> The Teramo also has shaped tubing. I think you were confusing the Teramo with the pre-2006 Firenze.
> 
> Looking at the 2006 specs, the Teramo frame is about 0.3 lbs heaver, but the geometry is just about the same. Now that the Siena has lost the carbon rear triangle that it had over the last few years, these frames appear quite similar. I think one of the big differences is that the Teramo is sold as a complete bike, whilst you can purchase just the Siena frame.
> 
> --Blake



Blake,
The Siena is way more oversized than the Teramo or Firenze and has much more intricate tube shaping. But you are correct Siena is available as frame or frameset and Teramo/Firenze only as complete bikes.

Cheers,
Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## Stikmon (Feb 4, 2006)

*Teramo*

Hey gang. SE Missouri here and new to this forum. I was seaching for a new bike, someone qued me onto litespeed, after some seaching, I hit upon Competitive Cyclist, and called to talk with them, they told me of shipment coming in of the Teramo, and I was the first to get one from that shipment, had mine in my possession 3 days after the truck landed in Littlerock. She ROCKS! I had them upgrade the FS80's to Real Design Superspheres. Absolutely awsome. Its been 5 years off the bike, I have just had my vintage 85 Miyata 310 fully restored and am just getting back to riding again, but this deal was too much. I can't even begin to express the joy I receive when I ride the Teramo, named "Anduril". I do have a downside...the highest gear #20 (large front, small back) made some grinding noise and the guys at CC said thats normal and just to "not use that gear". Well that irked me, Does lance not use all his gears? I didn't accept the answer and I spent 2.5 hours tweeking the front derailer positioning and angle and got it in! no noise whatsoever on ANY gear. Shifting is swift and clean. I love my new bike and will ride forever now that I'm back in the saddle again. 

Are there any folks in the SE Missouri area on this forum...actually, other than when Lance comes to visit Cheryl's parents, I'm the only bike rider in Kennett. I sort of "stand out" as I go ripping down the main street past walmart.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 31, 2004)

Stikmon said:


> Hey gang. SE Missouri here and new to this forum. I was seaching for a new bike, someone qued me onto litespeed, after some seaching, I hit upon Competitive Cyclist, and called to talk with them, they told me of shipment coming in of the Teramo, and I was the first to get one from that shipment, had mine in my possession 3 days after the truck landed in Littlerock. She ROCKS! <snip>.


Hi Stikmon,

I'm also quite happy with my Teramo. I've been on mine for two seasons now. I got a 2004 model after 12 years on a 2.8 Cannondale.

Happy riding!

--Blake


----------



## Stikmon (Feb 4, 2006)

Blake, thanks...This is the bike I have been moving towards for many years now, Its just taken 30+ years for me to have a world class machine.She was worth the wait. I've never ridden anything so clean and lithe before. I would equate her to a lady who is both soft and supple at the same time she is strong and assured. One who can be aggresively powerful and gentley respectful. 

...Or something like that.

Marc


----------



## Spinner (Jul 31, 2004)

Stikmon said:


> Blake, thanks...This is the bike I have been moving towards for many years now, Its just taken 30+ years for me to have a world class machine.She was worth the wait. I've never ridden anything so clean and lithe before. I would equate her to a lady who is both soft and supple at the same time she is strong and assured. One who can be aggresively powerful and gentley respectful.
> 
> ...Or something like that.
> 
> Marc


Great metaphor, Marc. I like it!

--Blake


----------



## Stikmon (Feb 4, 2006)

Review time...2005 Litespeed Teramo is the bike...configured with Ultegra 10 gruppo and Real Design superspheres. Other than than minor change out...she's factory spec. This bike is modeled after the Ghisallo. I've now ridden her for 1500 miles since puchase 9 months ago. Every time I ride, its just like the first time. FAST! Clean road handling. I don't have hills to ride, so I push to my limit on the superfast flats. Longest ride to date is 62 miles. Average speed 17.2mph on that trip. Anduril (that's the bikes name) and I ripped a route that crushed me 7 years ago. It was vindication and retribution at its best. 

Anyway, the ride is clean, smooth and responsive. When I need acceleration, its there as soon as I stomp the pedals. I've pulled the bars as hard as I can during that monsterous acceleration, and they are still in tact. The bike just jumps. The real design carbon forks are like shock absorbers. They just vibrate at the highest rate absorbing all the road vibrations. I've yet to stop enjoying the ride. I'd reccomend this bike to anyone looking for a Ti bike and not wanting to spend upwards of 5K. The 06 versions come with a mix of Dura Ace and Ultegra...mine is 100% Ultegra. I'm going to give her an upgrade to SRAM Force next year for the spring opener. The ultegra gearing is quick and snappy, responding to every flick of my fingers. What a world of difference from my old Sante stuff. I can say nothing negative about this bike. There may be more expensive out there, but I can't imagine a better ride. This will be the bike I ride from here on. In the meantime, I'm now almost into a year of riding after being off for near 7 years. I'm pleased to be back and in such grand style with the Teramo.


----------

